# OC of a Company vs. Company Commander, Difference? Ref?



## 00192 (26 Sep 2011)

Hello All,

I have asked many infantry and arty folks this question and always seem to get the same response. “They are one in the same, OC a Company is more formal and used more often in staff writing, while Company Commander is used more often in everyday verbal communication, however, they would be the same person.”

My dilemma is I am unable to find a ref that spells this out in black in white. I have spent hours on the DWAN sifting through the Land Force Army Doctrine and searching various engines (including the CF search engine) to no avail.

Any suggestions, tips, leads, clarification or just a plain old "you're wasting your time" would be much appreciated.

Regards,

00192


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Sep 2011)

00192 said:
			
		

> Any suggestions, tips, leads, clarification or just a plain old "you're wasting your time" would be much appreciated.



Why do you feel it necessary to see this explained in detail in an official document?


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Sep 2011)

00192 said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> 
> I have asked many infantry and arty folks this question and always seem to get the same response. “They are one in the same, OC a Company is more formal and used more often in staff writing, while Company Commander is used more often in everyday verbal communication, however, they would be the same person.”
> 
> ...



That's the way it is. There is nothing official as far as I know.


----------



## dapaterson (26 Sep 2011)

B-GL-304-002/FP-001, Annex D appendix 3.  Defines the duties of an OC.  However, appendix 5, for the CSM, discusses how the CSM is the Company Commander's closest advisor.

The terms are interchangable.


----------



## Navalsnpr (26 Sep 2011)

00192 said:
			
		

> My dilemma is I am unable to find a ref that spells this out in black in white.



I'm stuck at dilemma??

Oxford Dictionary:  Dilemma:  a situation in which a difficult choice has to be made between two or more alternatives, especially ones that are equally undesirable.

Time for a ethics course to understand the true meaning of the word.


----------



## dapaterson (26 Sep 2011)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> I'm stuck at dilemma??
> 
> Oxford Dictionary:  Dilemma:  a situation in which a difficult choice has to be made between two or more alternatives, especially ones that are equally undesirable.
> 
> Time for a ethics course to understand the true meaning of the word.



...or maybe there are two equally undesirable people:  one insists on being called OC, the other Coy Comd...


----------



## 00192 (26 Sep 2011)

Thank you all for the quick responses,

Directing Staff – I was quite happy with the responses I received from various infantry and artillery officers however, my COC was not. 

Dapaterson – Thank you for the ref and subsequent backup.

Navalsnipr – If you read into the Oxford dictionary further you will discover that the word dilemma can also mean ‘a difficult situation or problem’. The word has bared this meaning since “the 17th century, and is now widespread and generally acceptable.”
Your post however, “Time for *a* ethics course to understand the true meaning of the word.” may beg the question is *an* grammar course in order.

Again my thanks,

00192


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Sep 2011)

00192 said:
			
		

> Thank you all for the quick responses,
> 
> Directing Staff – I was quite happy with the responses I received from various infantry and artillery officers however, my COC was not.
> 
> ...


Fixed that for you - glass houses and all that....  Question asked & answered - time to lock 'er up.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Infanteer (26 Sep 2011)

00192 said:
			
		

> I have spent hours on the DWAN sifting through the Land Force Army Doctrine and searching various engines (including the CF search engine) to no avail.



You spent hours on this?   ???


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Sep 2011)

00192, if I weren't a mod, I'd provide this to one to post after the lock:

The "Officer Commanding" is an organizational command description that applies not only to sub-unit sized elements, but to other levels of CF elements as well, particularly Formations (an organization formed of two or more Units) and Commands (organizations with one or more formations, that are so desingated within their respective CF Organizational Order).  

The CFOO describes the organization, and the relationship of the Officer Commanding (in the case of a Unit, the OC is specifically called a "Commanding Officer") with the superior organizations.  An example of an Officer Commanding a Command is the Commander of the Canadian Army.  An example of an Officer Commanding a Formation (I've never seen the contraction OCF) would be Comd of Land Force Central Area.

so...

Officer Commanding a Command - OCC
Officer Commanding a Formation - (acronym not used, usually a Col(Capt(N) to a MGen/RAdm)
Officer Commanding a Unit - CO (Commanding Officer, a special case of OC, usually a LCol/Cdr, but some Maj/LCdr and Capt/Lt(N))
Officer Commanding a Sub-unit (OC, the most common use of the term, usually a Maj or Capt)

Regards
G2G


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (26 Sep 2011)

When I was a Reconnaissance Squadron Commander my signature block was "OC" or "Officer Commanding." If I included the title of my sub-unit in conversation or in writing I put "OC" in front of it.  I referred to my position on its own, though, as "Squadron Commander." Having said that, "OC" and "Squadron Commander" could be used interchangeably in conversation. I note, though, that nobody ever said "officer commanding" unless it was during a charge parade. 

- ie "Hi. I'm Major Troy McLure, OC of X Sqn Bucktussle Volunteer Cavalry. You may remember me from such exercises as Royal Bumble and Rambling Bear II where I played the role of Squadron Commander."

What has sent you on this search?


----------



## The Anti-Royal (26 Sep 2011)

Think of it like this:  

"I am Major X.  My appointment is Officer Commanding Y Company.  My job?  Company commander."

But stop thinking so hard about it . . .


----------



## X Royal (27 Sep 2011)

00192 said:
			
		

> Directing Staff – I was quite happy with the responses I received from various infantry and artillery officers however, my COC was not.



By this statement it sounds like someone in your chain of command assigned you the task of providing a reference.
Please tell me this is not the case. 
Total waste of time. :facepalm: 
Or was this their intention all along because you did something to deserve this task.(ie: let's get him off our backs for a while.)
What level of organization was this. Regular Forces, Reserve Forces or Cadets?


----------



## Kirkhill (27 Sep 2011)

And how does this fit into the discussion about manning of HQ's? Exactly....?


----------

